# 05 Lifts



## CUL8R (Jul 24, 2005)

I see that Calmini is previewing their new 5" lift on their site. Looks like the truck is wearing 35" tires. I think this higher then I want to go; is anyone else doing a 2-3" lift?


----------



## Docwells2000 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Same here....*



CUL8R said:


> I see that Calmini is previewing their new 5" lift on their site. Looks like the truck is wearing 35" tires. I think this higher then I want to go; is anyone else doing a 2-3" lift?



I am looking into the Calmini 3" lift for the 05 Frontier...and tired of waiting. I'm interested in any other aftermarket kit that maintains the proper steering geometry. I am considering 33X12.50 Dunlop Mud Rovers. I saw a Pathfinder setup with these tires and a 3" lift and spoke with the owner. He bought the tires and spoked wheels at Discount Tire for $790, tires, wheels, lugs, and road warranty.


----------



## bati (Apr 22, 2005)

i would like to get widder tires on my pathfinder....

what size would be good without me getting

any rubbing in the fenders...


----------



## DriBak (Aug 21, 2005)

What's the biggest tire I could put on my stock 05 NISMO KC with the 16 X 8 rim?


----------



## Imajes (Aug 30, 2005)

i've found out that stillen has a lift for the front end to even out the front with the back.


----------



## CUL8R (Jul 24, 2005)

I ordered and received the Stillen spacers for the front and I've ordered longer rear shackels (1 1/2" lift for rear). When I ordered these I wasn't aware there was a guy making a 2" lift for the frontiers (He started on the Titans). His name is Greg (Prerunner Greg on other sites - also see prerunner.com) and his lift is a front spacer similar to Stillen's and rear blocks and new bolts. 2 1/2" lift front and 2" rear (more level). Very competitive price.

Anyhow, I'm stuck with what I ordered, so in a couple of days will do the install. I put my new LT 285/75R-16 tires on today. They are an actual 33" tire and about 1 " wider (about equivelent to a 33 x 12.50 tire size). I have a very minor rubbing while turning issue to fix in the front and the stillen spacers will help that. They ride and handle well and raise the truck slightly. I went with the Yokohama Geolander AT II.

I thought the Nismo rims are 16" x 7" ?

Jim


----------



## eggman (Nov 30, 2004)

CUL8R said:


> I ordered and received the Stillen spacers for the front and I've ordered longer rear shackels (1 1/2" lift for rear). When I ordered these I wasn't aware there was a guy making a 2" lift for the frontiers (He started on the Titans). His name is Greg (Prerunner Greg on other sites - also see prerunner.com) and his lift is a front spacer similar to Stillen's and rear blocks and new bolts. 2 1/2" lift front and 2" rear (more level). Very competitive price.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm stuck with what I ordered, so in a couple of days will do the install. I put my new LT 285/75R-16 tires on today. They are an actual 33" tire and about 1 " wider (about equivelent to a 33 x 12.50 tire size). I have a very minor rubbing while turning issue to fix in the front and the stillen spacers will help that. They ride and handle well and raise the truck slightly. I went with the Yokohama Geolander AT II.
> 
> ...



Cool...I would like to know how it clears the tire after the lift...I should have my kit from prerunner greg any day now :thumbup: I was wondering how big of a tire will clear.I just think my 4x4 looks too low now.I'm not trying to get crazy with it or anything.
Jay


----------



## CUL8R (Jul 24, 2005)

OK, Installed the 2" Stillen spacers and put extended shackles on the rear. The Stillen spacers actually boosted the front 3 1/4". The shackles did not lift the rear enough, so I went with a custom add-a-leaf re-arch for 3" rear lift. I have a problem up front. The Stillen spacers boosted the front so high, I now have only 1/2" clearance between the top A-arm and the top of the spring bracket. This means on every suspension downstroke (like on small holes, drops, etc) the top A-arm crashes into the spring mount. This is very loud and annoying! Talked with Greg (at PRG) and he is going to fix me up with his slighty shorter spacers. This should give additional room between the A-arm and spring mount, reducing the number of impacts.

Here is a link to my post on another site (my name is justover on that site) where another member kindly is hosting pictures of my truck with 33" LT285/75R 16 tires before and after the "lift"

http://p085.ezboard.com/ftunfsfrm41.showMessage?topicID=1037.topic


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

Your truck looks sick! Once the new inspection manuals come out and I see what they'll let us do this year I'm going to look into a PRG setup. I just think I'd rather do the custom leaf deal than a block or shackle for the rear. An extra 4" clearance sounds good to me (I get to start with smaller tires than you did)


----------



## Imajes (Aug 30, 2005)

wow, the stillen really raises the front pretty high. based on the pix looks like instead of leveling the truck it makes the front higher than the rear...am i wrong?


----------



## CUL8R (Jul 24, 2005)

Yes. If you install just the Stillen front spacers (2" spacer, but raises front 3"), your truck will sit 2" higher in the front than the rear. You will need something to raise the rear. Blocks, add-a-leaf, etc. PreRunner Greg's (PRG) kit has front spacers (1 3/4" spacers, raises front 2 1/2), new front bump stops, rear blocks (1 1/2") and new u-bolts for only a few bucks more than the Stillen front spacers, and your truck will be higher and level.

In the after lift pictures, the front and rear are exactly level because the truck has 3" of rear lift via an add-a-leaf. The angle of the shot, or the way the truck is parked might make it look uneven. But look at the distance from the tire to top of wheel wells. Both front and back are 7", and both are 38 1/2" measured top of wheel well to the ground (on level ground).

Jim


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 18, 2005)

I believe it sits higher than Stillen says because they clearly say on their site not to use the spacers on a NISMO off road. Im guessing this is because the front struts are longer then the normal struts. Its probably also why you are having issues with the A Arm striking the strut mount


----------



## Hackker (Aug 5, 2005)

CUL8R said:


> PreRunner Greg's (PRG) kit has front spacers (1 3/4" spacers, raises front 2 1/2), new front bump stops, rear blocks (1 1/2") and new u-bolts for only a few bucks more than the Stillen front spacers, and your truck will be higher and level.


Are there any adverse kits when going with his kit? I checked it out and it seemed like it would be a simple install. But would there be any negatives like anything bumping or the shocks wearing out faster? I'd be interested in getting a small lift just to make the truck look a bit meaner. :thumbup: 

I have a '05 Nismo CC 4x4 if that makes any difference.


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 18, 2005)

how do i find out info on the prerunner greg kits for nismo's? His website www.prerunner.com does not work.


----------



## Imajes (Aug 30, 2005)

BakedCookies said:


> how do i find out info on the prerunner greg kits for nismo's? His website www.prerunner.com does not work.


shoot him an [email protected]


----------



## CUL8R (Jul 24, 2005)

Thats interesting. When I looked on Stillen's site before ordering their spacers there was nothing about not being used with Nismos. When I called my order in and told them it was for an 05 Nismo, Stillen's rep didn't say anything either. Hmmmm.

I believe Gregs site is prerunners.com, not prerunner.com

Just got back today from 8 days in Moab with the Frontier. Will post a complete report soon.

Jim


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

CUL8R said:


> Yes. If you install just the Stillen front spacers (2" spacer, but raises front 3"), your truck will sit 2" higher in the front than the rear. You will need something to raise the rear. Blocks, add-a-leaf, etc. PreRunner Greg's (PRG) kit has front spacers (1 3/4" spacers, raises front 2 1/2), new front bump stops, rear blocks (1 1/2") and new u-bolts for only a few bucks more than the Stillen front spacers, and your truck will be higher and level.
> 
> In the after lift pictures, the front and rear are exactly level because the truck has 3" of rear lift via an add-a-leaf. The angle of the shot, or the way the truck is parked might make it look uneven. But look at the distance from the tire to top of wheel wells. Both front and back are 7", and both are 38 1/2" measured top of wheel well to the ground (on level ground).
> 
> Jim


I am thinking of getting PRG's kit. Are you having anymore clearance problems?


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

where exactly the front spacers go? Top or bottom of strut assembly? A pic would be great! Thanks!


----------



## R1flynlo (Sep 29, 2005)

I got the PRK 2.5" leveling kit and 2" body lift yesterday. Haven't installed it yet, everyone was too busy to assist this weekend. I would install it myself, but having only my left arm to do it would make it difficult and consume most of my day instead of the 2 hours stated in the instructions. Additionally all the shops in my area were closed. So it probably won't get done until after Thanksgiving, but when I do I will post some pics.

I was waiting to purchase the Calmini 5" lift but got tired of waiting. Bought the leveling kit and lift because after owning the vehicle since February of this year and putting countless of miles off road, only had it scrap on a small fallen tree and the peak of a steep but small hill, neither caused any damage. If I had about another inch of clearance I think I could have cleared them both. I don't think I need a 5" lift and 35" tires for the off roading I do, I probably don't need the leveling kit and body lift either, but it should look better.


----------



## bati (Apr 22, 2005)

when are they coming out with a leveling kit for the 05 pathy.....

will the ones for the frontier fit on the pathy


----------



## NISMO311 (Nov 17, 2005)

Put the toyo mudders on today and man what a difference. This thing looks tough. Im gonna get some good pics tomorrow. :thumbup: Truck in total sits about 4.5 inches taller in the front, and roughly 3.5 in the rear. Perfect for now.


----------



## matt80539 (Oct 17, 2005)

cul8r - hey where did you find the 3" add a leaf for the rear?


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

CUL8R said:


> I now have only 1/2" clearance between the top A-arm and the top of the spring bracket. This means on every suspension downstroke (like on small holes, drops, etc) the top A-arm crashes into the spring mount. This is very loud and annoying! Talked with Greg (at PRG) and he is going to fix me up with his slighty shorter spacers. This should give additional room between the A-arm and spring mount, reducing the number of impacts.
> 
> http://p085.ezboard.com/ftunfsfrm41.showMessage?topicID=1037.topic


CUL8R,
how did you solve this issue? Did you end up getting the sjorter spacers? If so, how much clearance do you have now? Does it ever hit now going over bumps? Thanks


----------



## R1flynlo (Sep 29, 2005)

Okay, I got a buddy to help me install the spacers up front. It took a little longer than expected, a total of 3 hours. Had some difficulty taking off a few of the nuts. Going to finish installing the body lift tomorrow. 

Well, the 2.5 inch spacer actually raised it 3 inches, it also caused the wheel alignment to be off by 1/4 of an inch toe in. Need to get it aligned tomorrow. Looks good, but took it for a quick spin and over a few speed bumps and it makes an annoying loud bump sound. I guess I need to slow down for speed bumps like everyone else. 

Upon finishing installing the body lift, I will post pictures. I was going to get 33" tires but I think I will wait until I wear out my current set, they still have a lot of life in them.


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

R1flynlo said:


> Okay, I got a buddy to help me install the spacers up front. It took a little longer than expected, a total of 3 hours. Had some difficulty taking off a few of the nuts. Going to finish installing the body lift tomorrow.
> 
> Well, the 2.5 inch spacer actually raised it 3 inches, it also caused the wheel alignment to be off by 1/4 of an inch toe in. Need to get it aligned tomorrow. Looks good, but took it for a quick spin and over a few speed bumps and it makes an annoying loud bump sound. I guess I need to slow down for speed bumps like everyone else.
> 
> Upon finishing installing the body lift, I will post pictures. I was going to get 33" tires but I think I will wait until I wear out my current set, they still have a lot of life in them.


so what exactly is that noise? what are you hitting? cold you post some pictures? Did you have to compress the spring to install it? where exactly does the spacer go? I keep asking that question but noone seems to respond.


----------



## R1flynlo (Sep 29, 2005)

05fronty said:


> so what exactly is that noise? what are you hitting? cold you post some pictures? Did you have to compress the spring to install it? where exactly does the spacer go? I keep asking that question but noone seems to respond.


The only tools you need for the job are 12mm, 19mm, 21mm socket, a drill with a 3/8 inch drill bit, screw driver flat head, a tie down, two jack stands, jack and a few other basic tools that I can't remember right now, but will post later when I finish the rear lift. The nuts keeping the lower spring in place was a b&*(h to remove, need a compressor and impact socket to get it removed. Instructions come with the kit, pretty detailed but no pics so you need to know what an A frame is and what a sway bar is for example.

There is no need to compress the spring, you will take the spring and shock off the truck to mount the spacer on top of the spring. You will then install the spring with spacer mounted on top but rotate it so the new bolts align with the frame. You have to be careful with the brake line and the sensor so, I recommend unscrewing the mount and pulling it out of it's support points to give it some slack.

Overall I thought it was very simple to install, but my friend did most of the work, I sat around and gave him the tools and provided the light. I don't know what's causing the thump sound it could be from the new bump stop. I will post pics once the rear lift is installed.


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

R1flynlo said:


> The only tools you need for the job are 12mm, 19mm, 21mm socket, a drill with a 3/8 inch drill bit, screw driver flat head, a tie down, two jack stands, jack and a few other basic tools that I can't remember right now, but will post later when I finish the rear lift. The nuts keeping the lower spring in place was a b&*(h to remove, need a compressor and impact socket to get it removed. Instructions come with the kit, pretty detailed but no pics so you need to know what an A frame is and what a sway bar is for example.
> 
> There is no need to compress the spring, you will take the spring and shock off the truck to mount the spacer on top of the spring. You will then install the spring with spacer mounted on top but rotate it so the new bolts align with the frame. You have to be careful with the brake line and the sensor so, I recommend unscrewing the mount and pulling it out of it's support points to give it some slack.
> 
> Overall I thought it was very simple to install, but my friend did most of the work, I sat around and gave him the tools and provided the light. I don't know what's causing the thump sound it could be from the new bump stop. I will post pics once the rear lift is installed.


Thanks dude!
I think CUL8R was having some kind of clearance problems. I wonder if you have the same.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

http://p085.ezboard.com/ftunfsfrm41.showMessage?topicID=1304.topic

This could be describing the clank...possibly.


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

R1flynlo said:


> The only tools you need for the job are 12mm, 19mm, 21mm socket, a drill with a 3/8 inch drill bit, screw driver flat head, a tie down, two jack stands, jack and a few other basic tools that I can't remember right now, but will post later when I finish the rear lift. The nuts keeping the lower spring in place was a b&*(h to remove, need a compressor and impact socket to get it removed. Instructions come with the kit, pretty detailed but no pics so you need to know what an A frame is and what a sway bar is for example.
> 
> There is no need to compress the spring, you will take the spring and shock off the truck to mount the spacer on top of the spring. You will then install the spring with spacer mounted on top but rotate it so the new bolts align with the frame. You have to be careful with the brake line and the sensor so, I recommend unscrewing the mount and pulling it out of it's support points to give it some slack.
> 
> Overall I thought it was very simple to install, but my friend did most of the work, I sat around and gave him the tools and provided the light. I don't know what's causing the thump sound it could be from the new bump stop. I will post pics once the rear lift is installed.


when did you order your spacers? You should've received the new ones, I think.


----------



## R1flynlo (Sep 29, 2005)

05fronty said:


> when did you order your spacers? You should've received the new ones, I think.


Ordered it last week, don't know if they sent me a new type or not. Just finished with installing the body lift, took about an hour and a half to install. I didn't take any pictures, but I will take it off road tomorrow to test it out and take a few pictures. I'm not really sure what's causing the noise. I don't think it's hurting the frame any, I checked components today. But it's a bit annoying, I drove over a 6" to 8" curb to see if it would make the noise, it made no noise going over but as soon as I was coming down it made a thump sound. I will get used to it, just hope it doesn't damage anything.

The only thing left to do is install a rock slider and get bigger tires. I was going to install a winch, but I have a 4 ton hand winch that works fine and in most cases more useful than a winch mounted up front.


----------



## R1flynlo (Sep 29, 2005)

mainerunr said:


> http://p085.ezboard.com/ftunfsfrm41.showMessage?topicID=1304.topic
> 
> This could be describing the clank...possibly.


It probably is, talked to a few friends about it and they said it shouldn't be a problem in normal use. But I do push it beyond the normal, time to time.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

I just got an email back from greg (I had asked how much total lift the revised spacers provided) and he said the revised spacers provide 2" lift on the front and 1.5" in the rear. this sort of dissapoints me because I was hoping for 3" front and rear figuring I'd be happy with that for a while. With 2" I'm wondering if I'll be satisfied with it.

The reason for the reduction is that the A-arm hits the coil bucket (causing the clanking sound). While he said it wont damage anything they have reduced the amount of lift so that it happens much less frequently. HE also said they are working on a revised upper a-arm that will not hit the coil bucket and a replacement coil-over.


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

mainerunr said:


> I just got an email back from greg (I had asked how much total lift the revised spacers provided) and he said the revised spacers provide 2" lift on the front and 1.5" in the rear. this sort of dissapoints me because I was hoping for 3" front and rear figuring I'd be happy with that for a while. With 2" I'm wondering if I'll be satisfied with it.
> 
> The reason for the reduction is that the A-arm hits the coil bucket (causing the clanking sound). While he said it wont damage anything they have reduced the amount of lift so that it happens much less frequently. HE also said they are working on a revised upper a-arm that will not hit the coil bucket and a replacement coil-over.


in light of recent events, i think i will wait till someone develops a better kit. i am looking for 3 inches and no more. the 5" Calmini seems excessive in my opinion.


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 18, 2005)

SD Frontier said:


> in light of recent events, i think i will wait till someone develops a better kit. i am looking for 3 inches and no more. the 5" Calmini seems excessive in my opinion.


ditto, im with you, why spoil a perfectly good truck with an ill fitting lift..


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

BakedCookies said:


> ditto, im with you, why spoil a perfectly good truck with an ill fitting lift..


my thoughts exactly


----------



## prerunnergreg (Nov 24, 2005)

To call the kit "ill fitting" is a bit misleading. We have well over 65 kits installed on these trucks and only a handful have the interference issues. We did extensive r&d on our Frontier kit, as we do on all of our products, and there is no conclusive reason why a few are experiencing interference issues and others have not. Another company with a similar kit has recently made changes so the problem is not just with my kit, but apparently with any spacer over 2". The Frontier has the least amount of suspension travel in the industry (about 6" vs. 9" on the Toyotas and Fords) so it is very difficult to get much lift from these trucks. We have decided to shorten our kit from over 2.5" to 2" as this is more conservative and the testing has resulted in very good results, although testing before on the taller kit yielded great results too. This kit is just less aggressive and a better set-up for all Frontiers. We are offering replacement kits for anyone that is experiencing interference issues and I will do the labor for free if they bring the vehicle to us. I have built 3.5-4" kits but that requires a custom upper control arm. We are currently working on these and they will allow more lift and/or more travel than stock. We are also working on a 2.5" coilover that will allow from 0-3" of lift. If anyone has any questions regarding the Frontier's suspension system, feel free to ask. I am very, very familiar with the workings on this truck. I don't yet advertise on this site, so please e-mail any questions about my products to [email protected].


----------



## CUL8R (Jul 24, 2005)

Sorry, Haven't been here for some time. Looks like most everything has been covered. I still have noise on bumps from the A-arms hitting the shock towers. It is not as bad as what I had originally with the 2" Stillen spacers (about 3" lift in the front). After talking with Greg, I purchased his 1st gen spacers to replace the Stillens(this was before he was making the new shorter ones he offers now). They reduced my front lift to approx 2 1/2 -2 3/4"". Also reduced the noise some because I have more clearance between the A arms and towers. But there is still some noise present, especially off-roading. I've decided to live with it as we do use our vehicle off road a lot and I really need the clearance provided by the lift and 33's. We ran a bunch of trails in Moab, including a lot of very difficult ones, and the White Rim Trail, and this combination worked well, albiet noisily. I really doubt if anyone has given this truck anywhere near as tough of a test as we did in Moab during the 8 days we were there. We could have taken an unmodified Frontier on some of the trails we ran, and it would have been quieter. But without the lift and larger tires, we definately would still be sitting high-centered on some ledge back on a lot of those trails! On the road, I get very little noise. But off-road there is lots of impact noise up front and squeeking from my rear add-a-leaf spring lift (and from the Gibson exhaust). I found Greg to be very responsive and helpful. I will not hesitate to buy from him in the future! By the way. One thing Nissan really needs to address is the diff gearing! These trucks (especially the Nismo) should come with much lower gearing (numerically higher) for improved off-road rock crawling! 

Jim


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

prerunnergreg said:


> To call the kit "ill fitting" is a bit misleading. We have well over 65 kits installed on these trucks and only a handful have the interference issues. We did extensive r&d on our Frontier kit, as we do on all of our products, and there is no conclusive reason why a few are experiencing interference issues and others have not. Another company with a similar kit has recently made changes so the problem is not just with my kit, but apparently with any spacer over 2". The Frontier has the least amount of suspension travel in the industry (about 6" vs. 9" on the Toyotas and Fords) so it is very difficult to get much lift from these trucks. We have decided to shorten our kit from over 2.5" to 2" as this is more conservative and the testing has resulted in very good results, although testing before on the taller kit yielded great results too. This kit is just less aggressive and a better set-up for all Frontiers. We are offering replacement kits for anyone that is experiencing interference issues and I will do the labor for free if they bring the vehicle to us. I have built 3.5-4" kits but that requires a custom upper control arm. We are currently working on these and they will allow more lift and/or more travel than stock. We are also working on a 2.5" coilover that will allow from 0-3" of lift. If anyone has any questions regarding the Frontier's suspension system, feel free to ask. I am very, very familiar with the workings on this truck. I don't yet advertise on this site, so please e-mail any questions about my products to [email protected].


Greg,

keep us posted on the other kits for the 2nd Gen Frontier. if the travel on these trucks is as you say, then spacers would not work regardless of the size. i cant wait for what you have to offer. the titan guys are very impressed with what you offer and at the most part pleased.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

Greg

What size tire will fit with the revised spacers? If someone were to go with this setup, could the modified a-arms be added later and still provide more travel?

Thanks.

(I would e-mail but I'm not at home so I cant get the response)


----------



## 05fronty (Oct 18, 2005)

prerunnergreg said:


> To call the kit "ill fitting" is a bit misleading. We have well over 65 kits installed on these trucks and only a handful have the interference issues. We did extensive r&d on our Frontier kit, as we do on all of our products, and there is no conclusive reason why a few are experiencing interference issues and others have not. Another company with a similar kit has recently made changes so the problem is not just with my kit, but apparently with any spacer over 2". The Frontier has the least amount of suspension travel in the industry (about 6" vs. 9" on the Toyotas and Fords) so it is very difficult to get much lift from these trucks. We have decided to shorten our kit from over 2.5" to 2" as this is more conservative and the testing has resulted in very good results, although testing before on the taller kit yielded great results too. This kit is just less aggressive and a better set-up for all Frontiers. We are offering replacement kits for anyone that is experiencing interference issues and I will do the labor for free if they bring the vehicle to us. I have built 3.5-4" kits but that requires a custom upper control arm. We are currently working on these and they will allow more lift and/or more travel than stock. We are also working on a 2.5" coilover that will allow from 0-3" of lift. If anyone has any questions regarding the Frontier's suspension system, feel free to ask. I am very, very familiar with the workings on this truck. I don't yet advertise on this site, so please e-mail any questions about my products to [email protected].


Thanks for the info/update!


----------



## R1flynlo (Sep 29, 2005)

Okay, I took it off road and had no major issues with the PRG leveling kit or the rear lift. Yes it still makes the thump sound up front every now and then, depending on the bump. I also drove it up to Virginia for Thanksgiving, and no issues at all at highway speeds.

I'm happy with it, the thump sound is a bit annoying when driving to work because I have to go through four speed bumps going to work and three during lunch, another three returning from lunch and four going back home. Otherwise unless off roading or on a road with lots of pot holes I don't hear the thump sound too often. As long as it doesn't actually damage anything I think it works as intended, it's really easy to install as long as you have five hours to do both the front and rear install, the instructions are easy to understand, but even without the instructions you can figure it out. I read the instructions twice before starting on it and didn't look at the instructions again. I would recommend it.

The only question is can I adjust the camber? The shops around where I live would only align the toe and not the camber. So I haven't aligned the wheels yet, but hasn't affected mileage and not worried about uneven wear yet because I was going to get 33" tires after the Holidays anyway, but would like to align the wheels before putting on the new tires.


----------



## R1flynlo (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

R1flynlo said:


>


doesnt seem possible to post pics from your comp. you will either have to put it on another server like picture trail or contribute to this site for pic posting priviliges.


----------



## CUL8R (Jul 24, 2005)

Wanted to show a few pics of what the truck looks like with 2 1/2 front spacer lift, 2 1/2 rear add-a-leafs, and 33" tires. Here are a few from Moab.

















































Jim


----------



## NISMO311 (Nov 17, 2005)

Truck looks pretty much identical to mine minus the shell. Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

At this point, I think I'm going to wait for the modified A-arms and then see what I need to go with a 3" lift (hopefully I can get Greg to make some front spacers that will result in 3" lift and in the back I'm thinking 1.5" blocks and 1.5" shackles. After my conversation with Greg, I'm thinking this will be the best option for me (we didnt discuss heights or shackles, I derived that part on my own). It will cost more but the A-arms should allow for an increase in travel (rather than just spacers which do not increase travel, they just move where you normally sit within the stock range.)

Then I can put 285/75r16's on and be happy with no clank and no rubbing.


----------



## NISMO311 (Nov 17, 2005)

3 inch wont be enough to not rub in the front. ill post pics of my truck and what I had to do to make it not rub! my lift said it was only a 2inch lift all the way around but lifted 3.5front and 2rear. :thumbup: I still had to trim and remove the mud flaps and it still occassionally rubs with my toyo mudders. Small price to pay to be about 4 inches taller in the front.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

Just curious, do you have the modified a-arms (I know they dont affect lift but I know there's someone out there with 3.5" front and modified a-arms so I'm wondering if you're the one).

I am looking for 4" all the way around of course, I start with smaller tires so 3" lift plus 285's would give me 4"...

Post some pics, I'd love to see how it looks (and how much you had to trim). Maybe the toyo's run a little big/wide?


----------

